# 4th Annual Best of Tallahassee BBQ Cook-off



## fsu bbq cookoff (Mar 26, 2012)

It’s time again for this year’s Best of Tallahassee BBQ Competition and we would like to officially invite all BBQ teams to participate in the 4[sup]th[/sup] annual cook-off. This is your chance to cook in front of thousands of Seminole fans at the 2012 Garnet and Gold Spring Football Game! We are giving away over $2000 in prizes so don’t miss out on this year’s competition! The BBQ cook-off is scheduled for *Saturday, April 14, 2012* at Florida State University. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any further questions; email [email protected] for a competition packet.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 26, 2012)

why would you want to cook for a bunch of seminoles?

Gators look hungry

throw the seminoles to them


----------



## fsu bbq cookoff (Mar 26, 2012)

Scoreboard :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 26, 2012)

There's no info on the internet ?


----------



## fsu bbq cookoff (Mar 27, 2012)

We have our main website Seminoles.com Our BBQ competition is on this link with other activities. http://www.seminoles.com/sports/m-footbl/2012springcentral.html

Being under an Athletic Department we do not have a separate website for our cook-off yet. If anyone is interested in competing I can send a full information packet; call or email me 850-644-8623 [email protected]

This is also another link with a press release http://www.seminoles.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/032212aag.html


----------

